# My 05 Altima 3.5 shut down on the highway



## smoke05 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Enthu's,

My 05 Altima shut down today after a little bit of harassment. I live in Forsyth County, Ga. I was exiting the off ramp going south off of exit 14. I decided to give a little harassment against my buddy's Honda Prelude.

The first two races I chased b/c there were no doubt I can beat him. I ran him down twice. On the second time I decided to not let him pass, so I kept it in 2nd until it was time to shift (auto). All of a sudden a lost power. The car shut completely down. I tried slightly mashing the throttle with no power. RPM gauge stayed at idle. The brake and battery light displayed.

After reaching to the gas station of the ramp I checked the throttle cable in the engine compartment. No reving sound...mmhh! First thought was the throttle cable my friend mentioned. Then we realized a burning smell. I call another friend of mine and he said it may be the computer in the car. He stated due to the car being computerized or electronically driven...


I don' t know... Any ideas.....?


05 Nissan Altima
13,000 miles
Automatic


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

1. Please read the rules of the forum, specifically the very first rule.
2. Search.
3. You should find a few threads about your car being in "limp" or "safe" mode. Your O2 sensor probably went out if the car wouldn't rev past idle. If you have any kind of aftermarket air filter, it would have caused your MAF sensor to go out.


----------



## smoke05 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks COCO (Wuss Name),
But again no thanks..... with that smart remark you need to be working at Nissan. Better yet, I will remember not to post anything on this board ever again. A forum is made to help, not bash someone if they don't know any better.





Coco said:


> 1. Please read the rules of the forum, specifically the very first rule.
> 2. Search.
> 3. You should find a few threads about your car being in "limp" or "safe" mode. Your O2 sensor probably went out if the car wouldn't rev past idle. If you have any kind of aftermarket air filter, it would have caused your MAF sensor to go out.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

smoke05 said:


> Thanks COCO (Wuss Name),
> But again no thanks..... with that smart remark you need to be working at Nissan. Better yet, I will remember not to post anything on this board ever again. A forum is made to help, not bash someone if they don't know any better.


Nothing against a newbie, we were all there once. What Coco was pointing out is what many others would have eventually. When you join a new forum there are rules and guidlines as well as new user groups. The biggest thing that you will find here is that we have probably already covered most issues since many of us have had the Alti for several years now. That is why he suggested you search since you will find a wealth of information. Give it a try, as many of us do and will share anything we can about any issues you may be having.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

And just to make it easy, here are the rules as posted for all new and current members.

*********

Here are some rules for the forums, in no particular order. It's the responsibility of all members to familiarize themselves with these:

No street racing posts/kill stories.
No post whoring.
No thread hijacking or going off topic, "bumping" of threads within 24 hours of posting, or posting the same message/thread more than once.
"Not Work Safe" (NWS) material belongs in Off Topic. NWS warnings are required for any type of material that could potentially cause someone to get in trouble at work. No porn or nudity is allowed under any circumstances.
Searching before asking a question is recommended. It's possible the topic has been discussed before. Don't beat up new members over searching either. No one likes a rude welcome so be nice to the newbies, or we will not be nice to you.
No flaming, hostility, derogatory or abusive language, or racist comments and/or images under any circumstances. Profanity is OK if used occasionally, but is not acceptable in thread subjects, signatures, avatars, or profiles.
"For Sale" and "Want to Buy" ads belong in the classifieds and will be deleted if posted elsewhere (ads cannot be moved). Ads posted by unauthorized vendors will also be deleted.
Advertising is prohibited unless a plan is purchased. We will enforce this policy as we see fit. If you wish to post an announcement of another site you need to ask for permission.
No spam! This includes affiliate or referral programs, MLM systems, chain letters, "freebies," or any other offer of questionable value to the forum.
Use the Cosmetic Mods forum for discussing visually "enhancing" your ride.
Downshifting is cheating.

Violation of these rules will include (at the discretion of a moderator or administrator) possible warnings; reduction in reputation; deletion, editing, closure, or moving of posts/threads; deletion or editing of avatars, user titles, signatures, or other profile fields; various types of account restrictions; and/or temporary or permanent banning of accounts, email addresses, domains, and/or IP addresses. There is no excuse for not abiding by these rules and if you choose to break them action may be taken without notice.

If you see someone breaking any of these rules please report the post(s) to a moderator, using the "Report Bad Post" link () to the lower left of each message. There is no need to "correct" the behavior of others by replying with comments of your own.

These rules are subject to change without notice, so check back occasionally for updates.

********************

We are all just interested in a friendly place to discuss our cars and many other things in the correct groups for them.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

smoke05 said:


> Thanks COCO (Wuss Name),
> But again no thanks..... with that smart remark you need to be working at Nissan. Better yet, I will remember not to post anything on this board ever again. A forum is made to help, not bash someone if they don't know any better.


 Thanks for playing.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

smoke05 said:


> Thanks COCO (Wuss Name),
> But again no thanks..... with that smart remark you need to be working at Nissan. Better yet, I will remember not to post anything on this board ever again. A forum is made to help, not bash someone if they don't know any better.



See ya. If you think he was "bashing" you, you are better off gone now since it only goes downhill from there.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Simple fix...

Sell the car, it doesn't like you anymore.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

How did that whole checking the throttle cable thing work out for ya?

Considering your car doesnt have a throttle cable, i assume not to well.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Alti9 said:


> How did that whole checking the throttle cable thing work out for ya?
> 
> Considering your car doesnt have a throttle cable, i assume not to well.


HAHA that's what I was thinking when I was reading his post.


----------

